# King and mini, disabled pigeon in NYC



## MadeOfStories (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey folks,

I have two pigeons who've been hanging with me for a few months, but I need to find them a forever home.

*Andy* is a utility King rescued at ~6 weeks and treated for minor scrapes and a curled foot -- all good now and gorgeous. Steps up onto my hand, and defensive in his cage but good in diapers. Would LOVE a girlfriend, based on his nesting calls.

*Tig* is a tiny pigeon with droopy wings, a gurgling coo, and a blind eye, but a big 'ole spirit. Enjoys cuddling during a movie and is only an OK flyer -- learned as an adult, arrested development.

Anybody in New York interested in giving these cuties a forever home?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds! Wished I lived closer. Thank you for rescuing them and finding them a home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Ah...sweet babies, sorry to hear you cannot keep them. Hope you get them a good home.

Not sure if this might be of any use, but check this link http://nycprc.org/ *


----------



## Julia88 (Sep 29, 2015)

They're gorgeous. Do they need to be adopted together or can they go to separate homes?


----------



## MadeOfStories (Jul 14, 2015)

*Julia88*, they could definitely go to different homes! Two very different birds, to be sure.


----------



## Julia88 (Sep 29, 2015)

MadeOfStories said:


> *Julia88*, they could definitely go to different homes! Two very different birds, to be sure.


I'm interested but unsure if my home would be the best option. I have 3 cats and on top of that a dog and a rat. I have 2 pigeons that live on my balcony year round so my cats are used to seeing them up close but through glass or screen. They're not actually MY pigeons but they've made my balcony theirs and I love it. I did once bring an injured pigeon into my apartment for a little more than a week before as well. However, I kept him in my bathroom and only once did one of my cats sneak in there to investigate. He was totally fine with the pigeon.. we called him Al. The cats are all completely fine with my rat as well after introducing them slowly for a few weeks. Not sure if a pigeon would do well with my gang or not.


----------



## MadeOfStories (Jul 14, 2015)

They're in a cage I made by wrapping chicken wire around this Ikea bookshelf: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S29896362/

I mounted it to the wall and split it into two sections, building a door for each and added additional perches and cubbies using shelving brackets on the wall behind.

If they're in there they're fine, but in the beginning I'd put my cat in my room when I brought the birds out to fly around and have some time to stretch. Eventually, I tested the cat with them, and while she occasionally pounces, she never actually touches them.

Andy's pretty big and scares her a bit even  

Not sure how things would go at your house, but they seem to enjoy their multi-level cage and daily stretches in the confines of my room or out in the living room.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With 3 cats, definitely not the best option for a pigeon. It's always a balancing act, and still accidents do happen. Lots of people have come on when their cat , who they thought was fine with the bird, finally grabbed him. You have to keep them separated and let the bird out while you lock the cats out. Why bother when you don't have to?


----------



## Julia88 (Sep 29, 2015)

Any update? I hope you we're able to find homes.




MadeOfStories said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I have two pigeons who've been hanging with me for a few months, but I need to find them a forever home.
> 
> ...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have three pigeons and five cats. They are in safe cages. Hope you will decide to keep,them or can find them a good forever home.


----------

